# how many watts do i need for my 30 gallon tank??



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

i have a few live plants, and i just wanted to know how much wattage i woul dneed for my 30 gallon tank(36 x 12 x 17) also i want it to brighten up my tank a little. aight thanks:fish:


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

a 1x96w PCF would be v.good
a 2x39w T5-HO would be better
but with this much light you would
need DIY Co2 and to leave it on
for no more than 8 hours per day,
but you could grow anything well.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

400W MH pendant....at least that.

No, just kidding. What kind of plants are you looking for? Carpet plants too? CO2?


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

With just a few plants, 2 watts per gallon is a good ballpark.


----------

